# Carpin' it up...



## Danny Ball (Jun 21, 2013)

I think I may now be addicted to Carp fishing... my catches keep getting bigger. This was caught at the Lincoln Park (Fraze) pond in Kettering. That place is full of these beasts and there are BIGGER ones in there... amazing how such a small pond can hold all these. I just hope people keep putting them in there for me to catch! :bananalama:


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

Nice fish! I'd say 10-12 lbs? 

Went out to the creek today, nothing that size but 2 nice 5-6 lbs. that fought like crazy! Not so many runs but lots of violent head thrashing, it was really different than what I am used to from a carp.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

You Should have killed it and turned it into garden fertilizer . They are horrible horrible fish


----------



## FishermanDaveS19 (Apr 13, 2004)

leftfordead88 said:


> You Should have killed it and turned it into garden fertilizer . They are horrible horrible fish


Carp is the best freshwater fish to catch. Why would you just throw them to the side to die. What makes them horrible. Maybe we should just start leaving bass to the side to die.

Sent from my VS950 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

FishermanDaveS19 said:


> Carp is the best freshwater fish to catch. Why would you just throw them to the side to die. What makes them horrible. Maybe we should just start leaving bass to the side to die.
> 
> Sent from my VS950 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


he didnt say thow it to the side...and they do make great fertilizer! ; )

..nice catch dannybal !


----------



## Danny Ball (Jun 21, 2013)

leftfordead88 said:


> You Should have killed it and turned it into garden fertilizer . They are horrible horrible fish


Why all the hate for Carp?? I love catching Carp, they fight hard. And.... in some Asian cultures they are considered a delicacy. Gross? Maybe. I haven't tried Carp yet. Koi are considered one of the most beautiful fish in the world with a rich cultural history, and guess what? They are part of the Carp family. Ok, rant over...


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

FishermanDaveS19 said:


> Carp is the best freshwater fish to catch. Why would you just throw them to the side to die. What makes them horrible. Maybe we should just start leaving bass to the side to die.
> 
> Sent from my VS950 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


I never said just throw it to the side to die, You must have misread my 2 sentence post that talked about garden fertilizer .


----------



## FishermanDaveS19 (Apr 13, 2004)

leftfordead88 said:


> I never said just throw it to the side to die, You must have misread my 2 sentence post that talked about garden fertilizer .


No I read correctly leave it to the side or kill it is something. Yes it does make good fertilizer but so are all the other fish. So why kill carp just for fertilizer. When you keep fish after cleaning the fish to ne cooked use your remaining corpse of the fish for fertilizer. Ain't wasting fish that way and leaves carp in the water for another fisherman to catch and enjoy

Sent from my VS950 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

FishermanDaveS19 said:


> Carp is the best freshwater fish to catch. Why would you just throw them to the side to die. What makes them horrible. Maybe we should just start leaving bass to the side to die.
> 
> Sent from my VS950 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


And I never said they weren't fun to catch, all fish are fun to catch. You should do some research on how carp destroy predatory fish nests and eat the eggs, greatly reducing the numbers before you sympathize with an invasive species.


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

Danny, you should post your carp outings in the carp section. It is where all the intelligent, cultured ladies and gentlemen post. 

Hey left for dead, you gotta a link from the ODNR that I can read about how carp eradicate native populations? Because I have looked and the only reports I can find are on bow fishing sites, not backed by any University or State organization. Wikipedia does not count, because it is too easily edited. 

I wonder why there are not large groups of people that go out and kill hundreds of starlings or pull acres of honeysuckle "for the environment".


----------



## Alex_Combs (Mar 20, 2013)

Another one falls to carp fever!
Carp are an awesome fish and one of the most over looked game fish in Ohio and even the country.
Just when you handle them, don't hold them by the gill plate. They are extremely fragile fish and as you probably have noticed, are very packed full of energy even after being landed. So just one flop while your holding them like that could send your hand into their gills and kill them. Try to carefully cradle them from the underbelly. 
But keep up the good work! There's definitely some monsters out there to be caught (;

OH and carp fishing > bass fishing.
ANY DAY.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

sammerguy said:


> Danny, you should post your carp outings in the carp section. It is where all the intelligent, cultured ladies and gentlemen post.
> 
> Hey left for dead, you gotta a link from the ODNR that I can read about how carp eradicate native populations? Because I have looked and the only reports I can find are on bow fishing sites, not backed by any University or State organization. Wikipedia does not count, because it is too easily edited.
> 
> I wonder why there are not large groups of people that go out and kill hundreds of starlings or pull acres of honeysuckle "for the environment".


http://www.fcps.edu/islandcreekes/ecology/common_carp.htm
This isn't from ohio but a reputable site discussing the species. And I can't imagine the carp behave differently in other states


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

montagc said:


> Actually, there are. Starling eradication is usually low-key because the general public is skittish about killing, but it is out there.
> 
> The college I work at has a group that specifically targets Eurasian honeysuckle in wildlife preserves in the area.
> 
> ...


Miami does that with the Honeysuckle in its preserves as well. I have heard of groups hunting dumps for starlings, but neither is nearly as ubiquitous as bow fishing. I am convinced that MOST (not all) bow fishers are the same kids that put kittens in microwaves, killing for fun, and leaving piles of fish on the bank or in the dumpster. I know of a few that make "tea" to fertilize plants, and one that cleans and smokes his carp. It is really good!

Don't get me wrong, I hunt. I love to shoot Doves that are flying overhead at 20 MPH, or shooting rabbits that are zig zagging all over the place, or tricking a squirrel into coming round the wrong side of the tree for a clean shot. But ultimately for me it is a test of skill, with the reward of delicious food for passing the test!


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

leftfordead88 said:


> http://www.fcps.edu/islandcreekes/ecology/common_carp.htm
> This isn't from ohio but a reputable site discussing the species. And I can't imagine the carp behave differently in other states


That page is not really what I was talking about. That looks like a page that some low level Eco class would reference.


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

montagc said:


> http://www.flyfishohio.com/cyprinus_carpio.htm
> 
> 
> Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


From that link:

In North America, the common carp seems to have been incorporated effectively and harmoniously into many aquatic ecosystems, particularly rivers and larger lakes; they have become an integral part of the food web. History demonstrates that this species is here to stay despite its detractors and efforts to control or eliminate populations. Is Cyprinus carpio still an invasive species today? Federal and state government agencies and conservation groups do continue to list the common carp among invasive species, and the fish remains disreputable among a majority of anglers. Fishermen should ask themselves if theyve ever chased brown trout in the U.S. If so, theyve fished for and admired a species that came from Europe and is not native to North America  an invasive species. The National Park Service notes that native species can be invasive also. Consider largemouth bass in California and Mexico, smallmouth bass in Oregon, walleye pike in South Dakota, northern pike in Colorado, salmon in the Great Lakes, and so on. These are examples of enormously popular sport fish enthusiastically pursued in waters outside their native ranges  invasive species.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

leftfordead88 said:


> I never said just throw it to the side to die, You must have misread my 2 sentence post that talked about garden fertilizer .


Your chances of hurting or eliminating their populations numbers are less favorable than you winning the Powerball lottery or balancing the federal budget. You might as well accept that fact that they are here, they were stocked here on purpose (common carp), and that they have sporting qualities. People are the same way with coyotes as they are with carp, and the simple fact is that they are both here to stay.


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

TheCream said:


> Your chances of hurting or eliminating their populations numbers are less favorable than you winning the Powerball lottery or balancing the federal budget. You might as well accept that fact that they are here, they were stocked here on purpose (common carp), and that they have sporting qualities. People are the same way with coyotes as they are with carp, and the simple fact is that they are both here to stay.


Well put! If people could just get over the "trash fish" idea that someone made up a hundred years ago they would see that carp are a wonderful fish. But that is too much to ask, for people to make up their own mind rather than just follow the crowd. I know it is a lot of work to think and act differently than everyone around you, but at least you are your own person.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

I don't nessesarily agree that carp are destroying all of our Eco systems but the whole "you can't make a difference do don't try" outlook doesn't make any sense at all. That's like me saying "you know, I can't make a difference in the river clean ups so I'm not even gonna try"


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

leftfordead88 said:


> You Should have killed it and turned it into garden fertilizer . They are horrible horrible fish


Why start trouble on a dudes fishing report? Why?... 

I mean really, whats the point?


----------



## JimmyMac (Feb 18, 2011)

And what a stupid, arrogant statement it is to say common carp are an invasive species. They have been here in Ohio waters longer than you or your grandpa. Anyone who has ever posted a report or even had a good day fishing in the last 100+ years, did so with common carp in the water. Introduced to Ohio waters in 1879, whatever damage they were going to do, would have been done many moons ago. 1879 to 2013, I'd say is PLENTY of time for an ecosystem to adjust and accept them.


----------



## Danny Ball (Jun 21, 2013)

Alex_Combs said:


> Another one falls to carp fever!
> Carp are an awesome fish and one of the most over looked game fish in Ohio and even the country.
> Just when you handle them, don't hold them by the gill plate. They are extremely fragile fish and as you probably have noticed, are very packed full of energy even after being landed. So just one flop while your holding them like that could send your hand into their gills and kill them. Try to carefully cradle them from the underbelly.
> But keep up the good work! There's definitely some monsters out there to be caught (;
> ...


I'll keep that in mind next time when I land a big one, I usually grab them from underneath but this one was a pain to get out of the net. He recovered well and lives to fight another day. \m/


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

JimmyMac said:


> Why start trouble on a dudes fishing report? Why?...
> 
> I mean really, whats the point?


I didn't say don't catch them princess ,I just said fertilize your garden with them. Yes they are fun to catch, but I would prefer to make a fish emulsion out of them instead of releasing them.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

sammerguy said:


> That page is not really what I was talking about. That looks like a page that some low level Eco class would reference.


There are lots of websites that mention the same things, and I have talked to numerous park rangers who have said the same thing.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

JimmyMac said:


> And what a stupid, arrogant statement it is to say common carp are an invasive species. They have been here in Ohio waters longer than you or your grandpa. Anyone who has ever posted a report or even had a good day fishing in the last 100+ years, did so with common carp in the water. Introduced to Ohio waters in 1879, whatever damage they were going to do, would have been done many moons ago. 1879 to 2013, I'd say is PLENTY of time for an ecosystem to adjust and accept them.


You are correct about how long they have been here, but you also say they haven't negatively impacted our fisheries.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

Sorry I got everyone's panties In a bunch over a simple suggestion on fertilizer . I didn't mean to turn this in to some hippy save the carp protest. Great catch dude.


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

leftfordead88 said:


> You are correct about how long they have been here, but you also say they haven't negatively impacted our fisheries.


What do you think about non-native saugeye being stocked in numerous Ohio lakes which can't reproduce and compete for prey items with the native sport fish? Taking food off the crappie/bass tables aren't they?


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

leftfordead88 said:


> Sorry I got everyone's panties In a bunch over a simple suggestion on fertilizer . I didn't mean to turn this in to some hippy save the carp protest. Great catch dude.


It's not a save the carp protest, it is a call to stem the ignorance associated with carp. So many people just agree with what they hear from friends and family. Until about 3 years ago I shared your opinion on carp. Then I caught one and had more fun than with any other fish. When started looking into the "destruction" that they caused I found no evidence that is credible supporting it. 

I can virtually guarantee that once Carping catches on more and more here in the US, all you people that hate them will love them, once it is something that everyone else is doing. As soon as there is a television show and some KVD kinda fellow is catching carp, then it will be socially acceptable to admit that you like them. Once the fear of not fitting in is gone people will do it. Of course there will still be folks that wont catch what they can't lip, because "touching fish is gross." 

Like someone else said, you must really hate saugeyes because they DIRECTLY compete with bass in our waters. I would imagine that saugeyes probably have more of an effect than carp of bass fisheries due to the fact that they actually eat the same things, as evidenced by the fact that I catch them while bass fishing quite often.

Yes I like bass fishing too, hell I just like fishing. I fish for everything from Carp to Cats to Bass to Creek Chubs with a handline and maggots. I am an outdoorsman in the broadest sense of the term. I love hunting for everything and fishing for everything.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

TheCream said:


> What do you think about non-native saugeye being stocked in numerous Ohio lakes which can't reproduce and compete for prey items with the native sport fish? Taking food off the crappie/bass tables aren't they?


There are plenty of baitfish for all sport fish to eat, but that's besides the point pal, saugeye are a put and take resource ,and because they can't reproduce is the reason they are stocked and doing well and the reason carp failed as an introduced food source thus the the reasons there are millions and millions of carp ruining our fisheries. You are comparing apples to oranges my friend .


----------



## TheCream (Mar 19, 2009)

leftfordead88 said:


> There are plenty of baitfish for all sport fish to eat, but that's besides the point pal, saugeye are a put and take resource ,and because they can't reproduce is the reason they are stocked and doing well and the reason carp failed as an introduced food source thus the the reasons there are millions and millions of carp ruining our fisheries. You are comparing apples to oranges my friend .


You're right, I am bringing up a stocked species that actually has a direct impact on the food sources of bass and other game fish..._*including juveniles of their species*_. Which you seem to be OK with. But those carp, man I'm surprised we still have bass in this state with all the carp!


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

sammerguy said:


> It's not a save the carp protest, it is a call to stem the ignorance associated with carp. So many people just agree with what they hear from friends and family. Until about 3 years ago I shared your opinion on carp. Then I caught one and had more fun than with any other fish. When started looking into the "destruction" that they caused I found no evidence that is credible supporting it.
> 
> I can virtually guarantee that once Carping catches on more and more here in the US, all you people that hate them will love them, once it is something that everyone else is doing. As soon as there is a television show and some KVD kinda fellow is catching carp, then it will be socially acceptable to admit that you like them. Once the fear of not fitting in is gone people will do it. Of course there will still be folks that wont catch what they can't lip, because "touching fish is gross."
> 
> ...


Once again I will say carp are fun to catch and I have never said different, I'm not some narrow minded angler, I have been fishing for almost 30 years I have been alive, bass, panfish, pike, catfish, ect as well as bow hunting , squirrel hunting, morel hunting , frog gigging, turtle bank lines, you name it. 
My opinion on carp will not change but I'm not some dude who throws them in the parking lot for no reason. I was raised as a responsible outdoors man, so please don't put words in my mouth and make me seem less of an outdoorsman just because my opinion is different than yours.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

I'm done posting on here, you guys can continue to compare apples to oranges all you want, but I'm not replying anymore. I didn't mean to ruin this thread. Like I said, great catch!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

In germany I have eaten carp and it is good. Here i have ate them out of the mad river and they taste the same as they do in there Native country. fried or smoked they are delish and a blast to catch.


----------



## sammerguy (Jun 7, 2011)

leftfordead88 said:


> I'm done posting on here, you guys can continue to compare apples to oranges all you want, but I'm not replying anymore. I didn't mean to ruin this thread. Like I said, great catch!


Thanks for being a good sport.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

I liked the fly fishing link. Certainly more informative than the university link. At any rate as mentioned the carp is here to stay. If people want to get upset about the carp destroying native species fine but it would seem humans and their development in the name of progress has done way more harm to the fisheries than an invasive species like the carp. I don't think carp reduced/killed the sturgeon, trout, and other fine species here in Ohio. Our cookie cutter houses, high energy consumption, and "need" for more and more did that.

Carp makes a great gamefish. Fight one on a fly rod for a real rush, puts the largemouth bass to shame. Also, try eating them in a spicy fish stew but remove the dark meat. Being in a stew makes the fishbones a moot issue. We are such a processed meat society now that we get our panties in a bunch if we see a bone in our fish, chicken, beef or whatever. Live a little, countries all over the world eat carp instead of freezer section fish sticks.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

ARReflections said:


> I liked the fly fishing link. Certainly more informative than the university link. At any rate as mentioned the carp is here to stay. If people want to get upset about the carp destroying native species fine but it would seem humans and their development in the name of progress has done way more harm to the fisheries than an invasive species like the carp. I don't think carp reduced/killed the sturgeon, trout, and other fine species here in Ohio. Our cookie cutter houses, high energy consumption, and "need" for more and more did that.
> 
> Carp makes a great gamefish. Fight one on a fly rod for a real rush, puts the largemouth bass to shame. Also, try eating them in a spicy fish stew but remove the dark meat. Being in a stew makes the fishbones a moot issue. We are such a processed meat society now that we get our panties in a bunch if we see a bone in our fish, chicken, beef or whatever. Live a little, countries all over the world eat carp instead of freezer section fish sticks.


You can make whatever argument you want, but please leave fish sticks out of this. They are delicious. Also, we get it, we are not nearly as evolved as the rest of the world. I'm almost certain if Boris in Yoguslavia could drive down to the Kroger and get a box of fish sticks, carp soup would be off the menu real quick.


----------



## oldstinkyguy (Mar 28, 2010)

invasive species messing everything up...Oh wait that's what the Indians say about Europeans. It seems a pretty silly argument now. It would be easier to send everyone away that wasn't a Native American than it would be to rid north America of carp, they are pretty much here to stay.


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

Alright, now you've done it! Leave the carp soup out of it!
I like mine with soft boiled eagle egg. A shame really because eagle eggs pale by means of comparison to the carrier pigeon egg but I digress.......


----------



## GMR_Guy (Apr 10, 2004)

The debate rages on. I enjoy catching all species of fish. This year I've caught quite a few lowly bowfin and plenty of carp. I love them all.


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

I just carped my pants.


----------



## deltaoscar (Apr 4, 2009)

GarrettMyers said:


> I just carped my pants.


Sorry, that's pretty crappie.


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

oldstinkyguy said:


> Oh wait that's what the Indians say about Europeans.


OSG, the proper nomenclature is Native Americans, please.


----------



## Flathead76 (May 2, 2010)

Why do people on here care so much what legal fisherman do with the fish that they catch? I enjoy bowfishing and use my fish as fertilizer. I catch and keep largemouth and smallmouth bass to eat. I catfish and release most of them. I walleye fish and keep a few to give to my parents then release the rest. What someone decides to do with thier fish is thier buisiness.


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

GarrettMyers said:


> You can make whatever argument you want, but please leave fish sticks out of this. They are delicious. Also, we get it, we are not nearly as evolved as the rest of the world. I'm almost certain if Boris in Yoguslavia could drive down to the Kroger and get a box of fish sticks, carp soup would be off the menu real quick.


I heard Kroger fish sticks are made out of carp that have been thrown away for fertilizer and eaten by people that wear pink panties.


----------



## Matulemj (May 29, 2012)




----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

The end is near now.....


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

co-angler said:


> Alright, now you've done it! Leave the carp soup out of it! I like mine with soft boiled eagle egg. A shame really because eagle eggs pale by means of comparison to the carrier pigeon egg but I digress.......


Soft boiled eagle eggs!!! LOL


...seriously, though, how do they taste?


----------



## co-angler (Jan 3, 2010)

HOUSE said:


> Soft boiled eagle eggs!!! LOL
> 
> 
> ...seriously, though, how do they taste?


Hea-ven!!!!


----------



## RatherbFishing2Day (Jun 26, 2013)

IMO: Carping is a different ball game, when I first learned about the fish, I always called them carp"t". why the "t"? It must of been my croppie fishery knowledge. Carpted in my pants when I learned the reality. In my years of carping, you can hook into a 4 lb RIVER carp that pulls more than any 12 lb pond carp, yes current is prevalent, but wild vs. tanked is the issue. I am not taking away from your catch!!!! Well done! That's a solid fish. I appreciate carp, hence my rant. As long as you take what you bring and maybe something extra,(For our kids to enjoy in latter years) there are many more ponds with larger fish in them. Motto I live by and larger fish I see because of cleaner water, also because people fish for game fish in ponds and carp are free to grow. Please do not make carp fishing like lazy man fishing, he who brings the trash, leaves it. This thread has some heat to it and leaving trash is my number one pet-peeve. I love all fishing, but being responsible is where it is at. The art is not casting on carp unless you want to fowl hook them, but why be a fowl hooker? I knew a fowl hooker and she has some issues. Some artificial's and lip baits will attract carp, however, true hookers know where its at. What did you use for bait? I have my specialty bait to hook em and not anything to do with corn. Used to live in an apartment complex with a pond, largest weighed carp, confirmed, was 11.75 lbs. We would sit around the pond and drink all night, some nights hooking into 5 fish, from 7 to 11.75lbs(one night). 2nd place was 10.25. We didn't pull anything out larger than first place in a 9 month timeline(we tried), my wife will confirm it. My first experience on a river carp was 4 lbs, check out my profile to see my PB river carp and I did not weigh the fish, but it is a 6 lb river carp(IMO) in my profile, worst case pm, and I can show you more pictures of the 4 lb carp not in my profile, but weighed, and others of the ponds I have been to with 11.75. I've witnessed small ponds with 20+ lb carp in them, let alone 20 lb catfish........... I have also never bow hunted, but knowing the nature of the fish and seeing the [email protected]!tards too, its an easy target, with an arrow. However, with a line, get some good bait. It only takes one fish with a bow before they hide, vs, catch many with a hook. In east Tn waters, they bunch, you can be the one that chooses natural selection if you can hit one......

In my regard's to this thread, 

BRAVO!!!!!!!

Fun fish to target, best when camping, however, I only know two ways to eat them....


PPS. What is the best way to eat them, since they are a bony bottom feeder? (IMO)

Best hint: like Gar.....


----------



## All Thumbs (Apr 11, 2004)

carp are fun to catch - great fighters - but they are also very tasty if prepared right - i saw a restaurant in Omaha, NE on Diners, Drive-Ins and Dives that serves their signature dish "The King Carp" and serves over 500-lbs of fish per day

i guess the list is growing - never talk about politics, religion, a man's wife, a man's dog, a man's boat, and now a man's favorite kind of fishing.

all thumbs


----------



## Danny Ball (Jun 21, 2013)

Pulled this from the Ohio Department of Natural Resources website;

"It&#8217;s almost as if common carp live in two different worlds. In Europe, common carp are a revered sportfish. A simple internet search yields hundreds of websites devoted to carp fishing overseas. Walleye, muskie, largemouth bass are a distant second behind the world&#8217;s largest minnow. However, in North America common carp have not been welcomed with open arms. Excitement over stocking these fish in the late 1800s quickly turned to distain, and common carp have not received the accolades here as they have in Europe. But why?"

"Much of the dislike for common carp stems from accounts of how carp affect native fish populations. Reports that common carp eat eggs of other sportfish, thereby compromising native populations is largely *SPECULATIVE*. Recent research has indicated that common carp do not affect reproduction of laregemouth bass and bluegill. The biggest affect common carp have on other fishes is the cloudy water produced by bottom feeding. Carp in shallow waters can generate some turbidity, but in most Ohio lakes, their populations are too low for this to affect other fish.

Accurate info on common carp.
http://www.dnr.state.oh.us/Default.aspx?tabid=21868


----------

